# Question about the pill



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

I am taking the pill to try and control when my af arrives. I want af to start 1st or 2nd of May when would you take the last pill?

Thanks

Dawn


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Dawn - now I understand your earlier pm!  If it was me, knowing that I take 4 days to start AF after the last bcp, I would take the last pill on Sunday 27th or Monday 28th April.

Again - good luck for this cycle!

Lesley xxx


----------



## Jaydi (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Dawn

When I've taken the pill it has taken 3 days for AF to arrive.  So if I took the last one on 28th April I would expect AF on 1st May.  So maybe 28th is a good day if you want it to fall on 1st or 2nd May.

Good luck.  Have everything crossed for you  

Jaydi xxx


----------

